# The Ultimate Picnic Table



## comcarcab (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a project just recently finished up.
It's a barbecue seating area for around twelve people if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask!
The ultimate picnic table





To see how to build it yourself


----------



## fordskr (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that looks real nice.


----------



## Billvila (Aug 25, 2009)

That's awesome. I'd like to see the rest of the yard.


----------

